
Unicorn CPU emulator engine released - farmdve
https://github.com/unicorn-engine/unicorn
======
farmdve
The project page is here [http://www.unicorn-engine.org/](http://www.unicorn-
engine.org/)

I think the project is fascinating. I wanted to build something similar, but
unlike the authors of Unicorn I was doing everything from scratch.

The idea was that it would be a plugin for a debugger to aid dynamic analysis
so that you could "execute" some piece of code(instructions) with the current
values in real memory and registers and see what the end values will be and
where the code will go/do. And then perhaps step-back and forth through the
emulated code to see the execution in real-time. Made a mistake? Roll-back and
change the emulated values see what jump or what result it gets.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9989609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9989609)

